# Limelight Bliss/Gloom/Gloomtem and Freehand



## Cobrali

Didn't see a thread for these squonkers so I thought I'd start seeing that I will have three in my collection soon.

The RRP (recommended retail price of the mod starts at about 300 Euro's for the Gloom/Bliss and 300+ Euro's for the stabwood versions (The price is dependent on the stabwood blocks as well as mosfet or mech versions etc)

Here are the basic specs for them from their website limelightmechanics.com for the gloom:

*GLOOM/BLISS(Discontinued)

Specification:*
Material:

Mechanical construction

Materials:
Military grade POM/Stainless steel

Connector:
Custom self-adjusting Stainless Steel connector with a catch 22mm/flush 24mm cup

Contacts:
Silver plated contacts

Switch:
Custom Stainless Steel switch

Bottles:
All standard 18mm bottles fit (Silicone bottle included)

Battery:
Single 18650

Dimensions:
Height: 75mm
Width: 49mm
Depth: 29mm

*FREEHAND
*
Specification:
Material:

Mechanical construction

Materials:
Walnut wood(or Stab wood)/Stainless steel

Connector:
Custom self-adjusting Stainless Steel connector with a catch 22mm/flush 24mm cup

Contacts:
Silver plated contacts

Switch:
Custom Stainless Steel switch

Bottles:
All standard 18mm bottles fit (Silicone bottle included)

Battery:
Single 18650

Dimensions (approx.):
Height: 75mm
Width: 49mm
Depth: 29mm


As for the bottles, they used to come with BFX bottles (now discontinued) and now they come with the Sunbox Cappy R 7.5ml's which make the fit very tight. I have tried 5ml squonk bottles from Modmaker and they are too short, and according to the limelight Facebook group, the 6-6.5ml's are a perfect fit.

If you are looking for bottles here are some that fit nicely according to members of the limelight group:
Zeroten Skull bottles(6.5ml's)
Mard Mod's skull bottles (6,5ml's)
Cappy R Medium~I think (7ml's)

Also note that there is a South African Facebook group that does do groupbuys from Limelight from time to time:
SAVAGE (South African Vape And Gear Enthusiasts) so do a search on them if you are interested in getting one of these beauties!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Christos

#3 from the front checking in

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Christos

My bliss with a custom bomber pro mosfet installed. 
Must add that the limelight squonkers are my favourite squonkers. 
I generally have 2 of everything I love and the limelight is no exception!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Cobrali

Christos said:


> View attachment 131027
> 
> My bliss with a custom bomber pro mosfet installed.
> Must add that the limelight squonkers are my favourite squonkers.
> I generally have 2 of everything I love and the limelight is no exception!



Agree! I have two solo's, two Haku's and will be three limelights soon!

Will take a Limelight family pic once the Gloomtem arrives!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail

AV8R checking in

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Thanks for startimg this thread @Cobrali 
Such a wonderful looking mod
I love the white one!

@Christos - that glow inside your white one looks amazing. 

To those Limelight owners that also have a Reo squonker, what would you say the main differences are? Advantages, disadvantages?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Thanks for startimg this thread @Cobrali
> Such a wonderful looking mod
> I love the white one!
> 
> @Christos - that glow inside your white one looks amazing.
> 
> To those Limelight owners that also have a Reo squonker, what would you say the main differences are? Advantages, disadvantages?


Well the mosfet version:
Advantages: 
No maintenance required.
Big top fire button. 
Ergonomic and comfortable in the hand. 
Easy squonk access.
Silver contacts.


Disadvantages:
No lock feature unless you screw off the button or you are brave enough to install a bomber pro mosfet.
Small electrical fire button that can get damaged if you are extra rough when cleaning the top. (Kind of like the delerin insert screw on the reo).

If I think of more I'll add more!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Christos !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cobrali

Silver said:


> Thanks for startimg this thread @Cobrali
> Such a wonderful looking mod
> I love the white one!
> 
> @Christos - that glow inside your white one looks amazing.
> 
> To those Limelight owners that also have a Reo squonker, what would you say the main differences are? Advantages, disadvantages?


It is more comfortable in the hand and has a lifetime warranty directly from limelight! Two very important pro's! I held my bliss all day yesterday without my hand feeling cramps where my thumb connects to my hand. Thats why i stopped using big box mod squonkers.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Subjective pro but I like the fact that i can disassemble the 510 to give it an ultrasonic.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Steyn777

Christos said:


> Subjective pro but I like the fact that i can disassemble the 510 to give it an ultrasonic.
> View attachment 131127


I'm seriously considering getting an Ultrasonic, not sure if it's worth the money, but you are slowly convincing me. Sorry for the derailm

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antonherbst



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Asif

These are awesome mods. I have a bliss and I ordered a stabwood version.
I feel there should be more limelight's around.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RayDeny

Finally I can also post on this thread and can agree these are such beautiful and ergonomic mods, can’t believe I did not get one earlier.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 12


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

RayDeny said:


> Finally I can also post on this thread and can agree these are such beautiful and ergonomic mods, can’t believe I did not get one earlier.
> 
> View attachment 138311



Happy vapes mate  


Sent by iDad's iPhone


----------



## antonherbst

Afternoon relax mode now. Had a bad day. The gloom will always stay in my collection.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stosta

These mods are just so beautiful...

I hope all of you guys are bringing them to VapeCon so I can see them!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mac75

An overcast day in the north coast

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Asif

Limelight freehand Stab serial no B345T (BEAST).

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Gorgeous and great photos @Asif !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog

Wow sure is a BEAST @Asif

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Asif

Silver said:


> Gorgeous and great photos @Asif !



thanx @Silver 
photo credit goes to Hassan form crafted coils

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

That is a stunning mod @Asif

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst

I must say as an everyday mod the limelight gloom and flave combo is really surprising and my general goto setup.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

antonherbst said:


> I must say as an everyday mod the limelight gloom and flave combo is really surprising and my general goto setup.
> View attachment 139079



Dont drop it @antonherbst !!!
I get worried just looking at that pic
Lovely pic though!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst

Silver said:


> Dont drop it @antonherbst !!!
> I get worried just looking at that pic
> Lovely pic though!



No need to worry. I am safe and the gloom will always be taken care off. It is just such an amazing combo. 

That was 7 stories up in a new block of flats for students in Brooklyn our clients are building

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

antonherbst said:


> No need to worry. I am safe and the gloom will always be taken care off. It is just such an amazing combo.
> 
> That was 7 stories up in a new block of flats for students in Brooklyn our clients are building



Thats great @antonherbst 
I love your on site photos!!


----------

